# 12ga suggestions LH



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright the 20ga is fun, and the over unders are sexy. BUT after 1/2 a season hunting WMA planted phez, I feel a 12ga auto loader is my next scatter gun. Whats out there in a left hander with 3inch shells, screw in chokes for around 900 bucks?


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

I bought a Beretta urika at dicks sporting goods about 5 years ago for $750. They have great sales. The LH might be a problem for a box store though. Should have no problem finding a mossberg or a mossberg combo well below that price. my mossberg Pump i have had forever, still like to turkey hunt with it.

Joe


----------



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

Jc, and I am a lefty as well! I take a look at buds gun shop for some good deals and the occasional lh shotgun. Benelli makes some lh guns, I have been looking at the montiefeltro, and M2 both good guns but at the upper end of your range.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll be following this thread as well since I am also LH. A real pain finding LH quality guns.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I had to switch lefty a couple years ago and my RH Benelli SBE with a minor shim change by a gunfitter works great Lefty. I never notice the casing eject and the stock seems to fit universal. Still over the $900 but maybe used. 

Just a side note - seems like a little overkill going 3" 12 ga on planted phez. Most clubs won't even allow 3" shells. Wild birds I can understand, I've just never found planted birds very difficult to bring down. JMO

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Doing a lot of walking your going to notice the difference in the weight of carrying 12 verses the 20.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Doing a lot of walking your going to notice the difference in the weight of carrying 12 verses the 20.


Yep. Might consider keeping the 20 and investing in having your gun fit to you. A centered bird is a centered bird whether 28/20/16/12 gauge. If you're not centering it may be gun fit, or perhaps some professional shooting instruction will help get you there.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sure that my shooting skills are not the best. It seems that in the area I'm hunting, WMA released birds not planted like a preserve pay hunt. The general use gun is 12ga fast steel #3,3inc. 1oz loads. I am starting to fall in favor of this ideology. Most times the birds run into think high grass or stands of trees. The dog will ground scent to bird, birds will not hold long for a point. So shots are long through trees at darting birds.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

lf or rt cast in a long gun in that price range most are neutral - go to a great gun shop and find what fits you -- lop cast drop etc - then buy used - this forum is great but we will never fit a gun on line


----------

